# Compound Villa in Umm Suqeim?



## ShowerBound (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi. My family currently lives in a good sized villa in Al Manara that suits us, it just the landlord is worthless as far as getting any maintenance done properly, if at all, and the pool is an accident waiting to happen. I have been searching to get into a better compound in Umm Suqeim area without luck. Are there any families that live in a good compound in Umm Suq area, that know of something coming, that we could try and get? We are hoping for a 5 bedroom but a 4 bedroom will due as we only have two children at this point. Our budget will allow us up to 260. Please help with any suggestions. Agents keep showing me the same villas that nobody wants and the ones that look good on dubizzle don't aren't actually available. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out API -they have various compounds in Jum and Umm Seq. Maintenance is very good and the pools etc are very well maintained. You can go to them direct, no need for agents. They have a website.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

try Arenco too.
They've just done a stack of work on the property i'm moving into.
It was a heap when i viewed it, and alot was promised - and has been delivered.
repainted inside and out, floors retiled throughout, doors stripped and re-varnished throughout, A/C insulation fully replaced etc.
They seem to have a good reputation


----------



## gurromat (May 12, 2010)

vantage said:


> try Arenco too.
> They've just done a stack of work on the property i'm moving into.
> It was a heap when i viewed it, and alot was promised - and has been delivered.
> repainted inside and out, floors retiled throughout, doors stripped and re-varnished throughout, A/C insulation fully replaced etc.
> They seem to have a good reputation


I used to rent from Arenco and their maintenance was very good and they were easy and professional to deal with. I think most of their properties are a bit older and a little tired perhaps but the prices reflect this. I certainly had no complaints. My current landlord is the Dubai Real Estate Company (04 345 1111), they manage a lot of property in Safa/Jumeira so would be worth checking with.


----------

